# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Λιχουδιές για κοκατίλ.

## elena1996

Γεια σας παιδια!!Σημερα,καθως ημουν στο πετ σοπ και εκανα τα συνηθισμενα κοκατιλοψωνα μου   ::  ,επεσα πανω σε δυο λιχουδιες και του τις αγορασα(του Ντοναλντ).Η μια λεει οτι ειναι ''μπισκοτα με μελι'',αλλα μοιαζουν πιο πολυ με αφρατα κεκακια,και την αλλη δεν την εχω ανοιξει ακομα.Παντως οταν του εβαλα 1 μπισκοτακι(το καθε μπισκοτο ειναι τεραστιο)το τσακισε,του αρεσε παρα πολυ και απο την ωρα που το ανακαλυψε κι αρχισε να το τρωει ολο βγαζει κραβγες ενθουσιασμου!! "fullyhappy" Το θεμα κανει να του δινω τις καινουργιες λιχουδιες ή ειναι ειναι πολυ παχυντικες??


ΥΓ.Σκεφτομαι να του παρω αλλη μια ταϊστρα που να εχει μεσα μονιμως ηλιοσπορους,που του αρεσουν.Κανει να τρωει τοσους πολλους ή οχι??Ακομα,κανει να του δινω τελικα να τρωει ψωμακι??

----------


## elena1996

Οριστε και φωτογραφιες με τις συσκευασιες τους!!  ::   ::

----------


## vagelis76

Συνήθως όλα αυτά είναι γεμάτα θερμίδες και σάκχαρα και πολύ παχυντικά για τα πουλιά.Το καλύτερο που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις είναι να τα χρησιμοποιείς σαν λιχουδιά για να καταφέρνεις πράγματα στην εκπαίδευση του.
Το σωστό στη διατροφή του είναι μια καλή συσκευασμένη τροφή που περιέχει όλα τα απαραίτητα,φρούτα και λαχανικά καθώς και καλή άσκηση.Ότι παραπάνω του δίνεις θεωρείται περιττό, εγώ πάντως του δίνω και μια μπουκίτσα ψωμάκι κατά καιρούς,μακαρονάκι βρασμένο ή ρυζάκι.Η υπερβολή όμως μπορεί να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα στο μεταβολισμό του πουλιού και δυσκολία στη διάσπαση των τροφών στο προλοβό του.

----------


## angelfarm

καλυτερα να μην του δινεις τιποτα απο τις λιχουδιες του εμποριου....ειναι πολυ παχυντικες με λιγα εως καθολου ωφελιμα στοιχεια για τον παπαγαλο ισως και βλαβερα σε καποιες περιπτωσεις.............ηλιοσπο  ους με μετρο 6-7 την ημερα....και το καλοκαιρι τους μισους......

αν θες να του δινεις λιχουδιες μπορεις να ετοιμασεις εσυ με "αγνα "και φρεσκα υλικα ο,τι θες δεσ εδω,:http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=52

ρυζι ή ψωμι καλυτερα να μην δινεις ......τους λογους θα τους δεις σε αναλογα ποστ στο διατροφη....(υπαρχουν αρκετα και κατατοπιστικα....)

----------


## tasrek

Για την ενημέρωσή σου το πρώτο είναι μπισκότα από αλεύρι, αυγά και μέλι.

Το δεύτερο είναι ένα σκεύασμα με κουκουνάρι.

----------


## elena1996

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια ολους,απ'οτι καταλαβα δεν ειναι καλο να του τα δινω,οποτε θα τα φυλαξω οπως ειπε κι ο Βαγγελης για την εκπαιδευση του!Αγγελε σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το λινκ,μου δινεις ιδεες!!  ::   Τασο που το μαντεψες οτι το δευτερο ηταν κουκουναρι??  :eek:   :eek:  !!

----------


## tasrek

> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια ολους,απ'οτι καταλαβα δεν ειναι καλο να του τα δινω,οποτε θα τα φυλαξω οπως ειπε κι ο Βαγγελης για την εκπαιδευση του!Αγγελε σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το λινκ,μου δινεις ιδεες!!   Τασο που το μαντεψες οτι το δευτερο ηταν κουκουναρι??   !!




Και το γράφει στο πακέτο (pinienkerne) αλλά και το έχει ζωγραφισμένο. Δεν είμαι και ο Κάλχας.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

> ρυζι ή ψωμι καλυτερα να μην δινεις ......τους λογους θα τους δεις σε αναλογα ποστ στο διατροφη....(υπαρχουν αρκετα και κατατοπιστικα....)


Αγγελε οπως ειπε κ ο Βαγγελης μπορουμε να δινουμε λιγα ζυμαρικα, ρυζι ή ψωμι!Σε μικρες ποσοτητες κ οχι καθημερινα εννοειται!Εμενα τα κοκατιλ τρελαινονται!

Ελενα εγω θα εκανα αυτο που ειπε κ ο Βαγγελης!Αφου ειδες οτι του αρεσαν πολυ, μπορεις να το εκμεταλευτεις τωρα για να τον προσελκυσεις σε σενα!!Δεν θα αρρωστησει αν τα φαει, απλα μην του τα παιρνεις επι μονιμου βασεως!Αργοτερα που θα δεις ποιο τροφιμο ειναι το αγαπημενο του, απο φρουτα ή λαχανικα θα αντικαταστησεις τη λιχουδια αυτη με εκεινο!  ::

----------


## elena1996

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από elena1996
> 
>   Τασο που το μαντεψες οτι το δευτερο ηταν κουκουναρι??   !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Και το γράφει στο πακέτο (pinienkerne) αλλά και το έχει ζωγραφισμένο. Δεν είμαι και ο Κάλχας.




 ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ευχαριστω πολυ κι εσενα Βικυ!!Το προβλημα με αυτο το πουλακι ειναι οτι ειναι τρομερααα γλυκατζης,ενω τα φρουτα,αυγα κ.τ.λ. ουτε που τα πλησιαζει!!Ελπιζω να αρχισει να τα τρωει κι αυτα με τον καιρο...  ::

----------


## angelfarm

[quote=vicky_ath]


> ρυζι ή ψωμι καλυτερα να μην δινεις ......τους λογους θα τους δεις σε αναλογα ποστ στο διατροφη....(υπαρχουν αρκετα και κατατοπιστικα....)


Αγγελε οπως ειπε κ ο Βαγγελης μπορουμε να δινουμε λιγα ζυμαρικα, ρυζι ή ψωμι!Σε μικρες ποσοτητες κ οχι καθημερινα εννοειται!Εμενα τα κοκατιλ τρελαινονται!
[/quote:2b0fhxch]


ο,τι πει η διαιτολογος μας.......  ::   ::  εγω παντως δεν τα δινω καθολου ,για καλο και για κακο.....

----------


## elena1996

Να ρωτισω κατι ακομα??Τι βιταμινες να του βαζω???Του βαζω αυτες που εχουν μεσα αυγο,απο αυτες που βαζουμε στα καναρινια.Κανουν ή  να του παιρνω αλλες??

----------


## vicky_ath

Ελενα εγω δεν βαζω βιταμινες στα δικα μου πουλακια!!Αυτο που λες με το αυγο μπορεις να το αντικαταστησεις με πραγματικο, βραστο αυγο μαζι με το τσοφλι!Κ να του δινεις καθε μερα φρουτα κ λαχανικα διαφορα για να δεις ποια του αρεσουν!Δοκιμασε μηλο κ αγγουρι που ειναι αυτα που τους αρεσουν συνηθως κ γενικως οτι αλλο εχεις, εκτος απο τα απαγορευμενα!
Κ να επιμεινεις..μπορει να μην τα δοκιμασει με την πρωτη!

----------


## elena1996

Ναι,ειχα δοκιμασει και του ειχα βρασει αυγουλακι,το καθαρισα απο το τσοφλι και του το εβαλα στην αυγουλιερα,αλλα δεν το αγγιξε!!Αγγουρακι του βαζω και του αρεσει πολυ!!Μηλαρακι δεν του εχω βαλει ακομα,δεν εχουμε σπιτι,ειναι εκτος εποχης!!  ::  !!Δηλαδη αν του βαζω φρουτα,λαχανικα και αυγουλακι δεν θα χρειαζεται βιταμινες??Μηπως μπορεις να μου πεις τα απαγορευμενα φρουτα-λαχανικα(εκτος αβοκαντου)για να ξερω τι να μην του βαλω??  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Το τσοφλι μην το βγαζεις!Τους αρεσει πολυ!!
Αχ απο απαγορευμενα κ εγω μονο το αβοκαντο θυμαμαι...ουτως ή αλλως δεν τα αγοραζω ποτε τα αλλα κ γι'αυτο δεν τα θυμαμαι!Υπαρχει σαν θεμα παντως εδω στο φορουμ!Κανε μια αναζητηση κ θα το βρεις!Αλλιως θα το ψαξω κ εγω οταν παω σπιτι κ θα στο στειλω!
Ναι αν τρωει φρουτα κ λαχανικα θα παιρνει απο εκει ολες τις απαραιτητες βιταμινες!
Εγω τωρα τελευταια εχω κανει κ κατι αλλο με το οποιο τρελαθηκαν!Τους δινω αποξηραμενα φρουτα απο τα δημητριακα που αγοραζει η μαμα μου κ εχουν τρελαθει!Εχουν μεσα παπαγια μανγκο, φραουλα κ καποια αλλα εξωτικα κ τα τσακιζουν μεσα σε λιγη ωρα!
Φυσικα τα φρεσκα ειναι πολυ καλυτερα!  ::

----------


## elena1996

Ευχαριστω και παλι!!  ::  Δηλαδη να βραζω το αυγο και να το βαζω μεσα χωρις να του αφαιρεσω το τσοφλι?  ::  Ποση ωρα να το βραζω για να βεβαιωθω οτι ειναι σφηχτο??Μηπως μπορω να του βαζω να τρωει και νιφαδες δημητριακων??

Οκ,θα ψαξω να βρω τα απαγορευμενα φαγητα!!Καπου εδω ειναι,που θα παει,θα πεσω πανω τους καποια στιγμη!!χαχα!!

----------


## tasrek

> Δηλαδη να βραζω το αυγο και να το βαζω μεσα χωρις να του αφαιρεσω το τσοφλι?
> 
>  Ποση ωρα να το βραζω για να βεβαιωθω οτι ειναι σφηχτο??



Μετράς 8-10 λεπτά από την ώρα που θα αρχίσει ο κοχλασμός του νερού ( με το αυγό μέσα βέβαια). Δεν θέλει παραπάνω.

Εννοείται με το τσόφλί. Είναι πηγή ασβεστίου και το δίνουμε στα καναρίνια μας. Καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν πως ο παπαγάλος σου δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα να το φάει.
(εκτός βέβαια αν είναι ντίβα και τα αυγά του τα θέλει ομελέτα με μπέϊκον. Τότε η επιστήμη σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά)  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Εμεις στο σπιτι εχουμε ειδικη συσκευη που βραζει τα αυγα οποτε δεν εχω μετρησει ποτε χρονο.... "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy" 
Αλλα υποθετω οτι ειναι γυρω στο 10λεπτο, οπως λεει κ ο Τασος!Μπορεις να το βαλεις με 2 τροπους!1:κοβεις το αυγουλακι στη μεση, οπως ειναι με το τσοφλι κ το βαζει, 2:κοβεις παλι το αυγουλακι στη μεση κ με ενα πηρουνι ή μαχαιρι, το πατας για να σπασει το τσοφλι κ να γινει ολο ενα μιγμα αυγου που θα εχει κ το τσοφλι μεσα!
Μια φορα την εβδομαδα αυτο κ εισαι οκ!

----------


## vicky_ath

> Μηπως μπορω να του βαζω να τρωει και νιφαδες δημητριακων??
> 
> Οκ,θα ψαξω να βρω τα απαγορευμενα φαγητα!!Καπου εδω ειναι,που θα παει,θα πεσω πανω τους καποια στιγμη!!χαχα!!


Νιφαδες δημητριακων παλι μπορουμε να δινουμε σαν λιχουδια!Εγω προτιμω αυτα που δεν εχουν πολυ ζαχαρη κ φυσικα οχι σοκολατενια!
Επισης στο λινκ που μας εχει δωσει ο Κων/νος(parrotsmile2) εδω--> viewtopic.php?f=29&t=52 , οι περισσοτερες συνταγες εχουν τα γνωστα Cheerios, ή βρωμη(που ειναι κ πολυ υγιεεινη) ή φυστικοβουτυρο!!Με εξαιρεση τη βρωμη, τα αλλα 2 δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι καλο να τα δινουμε συχνα βεβαια...

Τα απαγορευμενα τα βρηκα, εδω--> viewtopic.php?f=29&t=81

----------


## elena1996

Ευχαριστω πααρα πολυ για τα λινκς,βοηθανε πολυ!Βρωμη εχουμε πολληηη(ειχαμε παρει ενα πακετο αλλα δεν το εχουμε ανοιξει ακομα!! "fullyhappy" )

Κανει ομως να φαει το τσοφλι??Τι να πω...Τωρα του εχω βαλει φραουλιτσες να δοκιμασει,αλλα δεν τις εχει αγγιξει ακομα..  :sad:  ..Να ρωτισω κατι εκτος θεματος??Το πουλακι μου τρωει τα παιχνιδια του(ειναι απο χρωματιστο ξυλο)  ::  !!Ειναι φυσιολογικο??Μηπως θα παθει τιποτα?Οριστε και φωτο που φαινονται οι δαγκωματιες..

----------


## vicky_ath

Ναι οπως ειπε κ ο Τασος το τσοφλι εχει ασβεστιο κ ειναι πολυ θρεπτικο!!
Κ το να δαγκωνει τα παιχνιδια ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο!!!Αλλωστε γι'αυτο τα εχουμε!!Μπορει να παθει κατι αν τα παιχνιδια δεν ειναι απο ασφαλη υλικα...

----------


## elena1996

Τι εννοεις ασφαλη υλικα??Πλαστικο και τετοια??  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Εννοω να μην ειναι τοξικα τα χρωματα ή το ιδιο το υλικο για τα πουλακια!

----------


## elena1996

Αααα..Κι εγω πως θα το ξερω αυτο??  :sad:  Θελω να πω ειναι στανταρ οτι τα παιχνιδακια που αγοραζω απο τα πετ σοπ ειναι ασφαλη??

----------


## elena1996

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tasrek

Έλενα μπορείς να πάρεις και εσύ ένα κλαράκι η ένα παιχνίδι μασούλα το και αν δεν μας γράψεις αύριο τότε είναι τοξικά!  ::   ::   ::  

Κοίτα χωρίς πλάκα αυτήν την φορά "λογικά" δεν είναι τοξικά διότι φαντάζομαι το μαγαζί δεν θα έπαιζε με αυτά τα πράγματα. Τώρα αν μπορείς να βρεις την μάρκα των παιχνιδιών κάτι μπορείς να ψάξεις. Δεν νομίζω όμως πως θα σε οδηγήσει κάπου διότι καμιά μεταιρεία αν την ρωτήσεις δεν θα σου πεί ότι εγώ χρησιμοποιώ τοξικές βαφές.

Ρώτα το μαγαζί που τα αγόρασες μήπως σου πούνε την μάρκα και μέσω internet βρεις την αντιπροσωπεία και τους ρωτήσεις.

Η διαίσθησή μου πάντως είναι πως δεν θα καταφέρεις και πολλά.

----------


## vagelis76

Όλα τα ξύλινα παιχνίδια που υπάρχουν για παπαγάλους μας τα πουλάνε για μη τοξικά,θέλω να πιστεύω οτι είναι κιόλας.εγώ αγοράζω τις πιο γνωστές εταιρείες που είναι χρόνια στην αγορά και δεν έχει ακουστεί κάτι.Τα πλένω καλά και αφού στεγνώσουν τα δίνω και γίνεται το έλα να δείς...πριονίδι!!!!!
Επίσης έχω αγοράσει από παιχνιδάδικο ένα κουβά με ξύλινα τουβλάκια για μικρά παιδιά (μη τοξικά) και του φτιάχνω από εκείνα κρεμαστά παιχνίδια.

----------


## elena1996

Βαγγελη μου εδωσες ιδεα τωρα με τα τουβλακια!!  ::   ::  Ξεχασα να του πλυνω τα παιχνιδια του!  ::  Δεν πειραζει,θα τα πλυνω τωρα καλα καλα....

Τελικα τρωει αυγουλακι,και του αρεσει πολυ και το τσοφλι!!Και τρελενεται και για το αγγουρακι!! Και σημερα του εβαλα να φαει και λιγη βρωμη απο κορν φλεϊκς,αλλα δεν την εχει δοκιμασει ακομα...Με τον καιρο θα καταλαβω και τι αλλο του αρεσει!!  :: ..

----------


## elena1996

Τελικα του αρεσει η βρωμη,και μαλιστα πολυ!!  ::  ..Και του εβαλα και καροτο να δοκιμασει,και το τρωει και αυτο!!Μηπως γνωριζετε καποια αλλη θρεπτικη τροφη για κοκατιλ??

----------


## vagelis76

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=2858

Δε μελετάς και θα σε μαλώσωωωω!!!!!!

----------


## tasrek

> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=2858
> 
> Δε μελετάς και θα σε μαλώσωωωω!!!!!!




Μην το μαλώνεις το κορίτσι όλο τον χειμώνα διάβαζε   ::  τώρα είναι διακοπές.  ::   ::   ::  

Και εσύ βρε Έλενα μην τον αγριεύεις!  ::

----------


## elena1996

> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=2858
> 
> Δε μελετάς και θα σε μαλώσωωωω!!!!!!



 ::   ::   ::   ::  Μελεταω!!Αλλα και να μην το ειχα διαβασει,δικιο εχει ο Τασος!!  ::  ..Παντως το εχω διαβασει το συγκεκριμενο,απλα ρωταω για να δω αν υπαρχουν τροφιμα που ειναι πιο θρεπτικα απο καποια αλλα(π.χ. το καροτο,που κανει καλο στην πτερροια).Τι νομιζες,οτι ηρθα αδιαβαστη??  ::   ::  Α,τωρα που το θυμηθηκα,το καρπουζι το βαζουμε χωρις τα κουκουτσια,ετσι??Κανει να το βαζουμε καθε μερα??Το λεω επειδη ειναι γλυκο..  ::

----------


## vagelis76

Απόφυγε το κάθε μέρα.....εκτός από γλυκό έχει και πολλά υγρά και μπορεί να πιάσει τσιρλι πι πι (διάρροια)το μικρό σου.Κάνε εναλλάξ τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά.Πιπεριές τρώει?

----------


## elena1996

Δεν εχω δοκιμασει να του βαλω ακομα...ποιες να του παρω??Τις πρασινες ή τις κοκκινες??Τις πλενω και τις βαζω ετσι στο κλουβι??(η μαμα τις κανει ωραιες γεμιστες με ρυζι,να του βαλω τετοιες??  ::  )

----------


## vagelis76

Τις πλένεις καλά,τις σκουπίζεις και τις κόβεις σε κομμάτια,εσύ ξέρεις τι μέγεθος το βολεύει να το πιάνει(εγώ αφαιρώ πάντα σε όλα τους σπόρους).Και από χρώμα εμένα τρελαίνεται για τις χρωματιστές που είναι πιο νόστιμες  ::   ::   ::  
άμα είναι και γεμιστές...τρελαίνομαι κι εγώ   ::   ::   ::

----------


## elena1996

Α,ωραια,μολις ειδα οτι εχουμε πρασινες πιπεριες!!  ::  
Αν θες,ελα απο το σπιτι κανα μεσημερι να σε κερασουμε 2 πιπεριες γεμιστες!!  ::  

Δηλαδη αφαιρω το μεσα και δινω μονο το εξω??

----------

